# Nissan Sentra Rust Removal Steps ...



## quantass (May 17, 2007)

I own a '93 Nissan Sentra Classic here in Canada. Rust is driving me crazy. It is mostly over the wheel area and edges of the car. Can someone provide me with some simple steps on removing the rust. Im not experienced with such things but i suspect it isnt too difficult. What kind of sanding paper and solutions do i require from my local Canadian Tires?

Tx


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

As long as there are no holes, its pretty easy. Just sand it down to the metal (I used a wire wheel on a drill, but a sander will probably work better), slap on some metal treater (Not sure what Canadian Tire will carry), prime and paint. When you sand the rust away, make sure there's no more hiding under the paint around it, or you'll be repeating this process in about 3 months. Spray paint will work just fine if you don't mind the slight color differences. 

I think your car is technically a B12 (they called it "Classic" because B13s were being made at the same time), but the rust-prone areas should be similar - rocker panels, wheel wells, fenders, inside the door jams, and the inner fender skins. Make sure that your trunk has no holes in it while you're at it. Nobody likes a trunk full of water.

If you have holes (like I do - lots of them) you'll probably need a welder to do the job right. I'd assume you can patch small ones with bondo and a screen, but I really suggest welding a patch in so it lasts.


----------



## quantass (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Here are some snaps of my car. You think everything seems manageable:


1. http://i10.tinypic.com/67da8ht.jpg
2. http://i11.tinypic.com/68au04k.jpg
3. http://i12.tinypic.com/4ulktwp.jpg
4. http://i13.tinypic.com/54ae9a1.jpg
5. http://i14.tinypic.com/52gg4ti.jpg
6. http://i15.tinypic.com/6608tvk.jpg


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

That doesn't look too bad. Just make sure you take that door handle off so you can sand underneath it. (you may want to check under any trim pieces as well - they like to hide rust).


----------

